# Mexico?



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Just wondering who's hunting across the border and how it's been crossing lately. Been a lot of rain, heard some bridges were washed out?


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

sad thing is that rain or no rain aint the problem in Ol' Mex.


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

I wouldn't go if there were 200" bucks everywhere!


----------



## bzzboyz (Oct 23, 2006)

srmtphillips said:


> I wouldn't go if there were 200" bucks everywhere!


Ditto. Life is worth a lot more than a deer or a bird.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Is it really worth the chance to run into trouble for hunting?


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*Mexico*

I use to go across all the time....Sorry but I aint never going back. Heck now it is spreading to the resort destinations. Sad...


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

it aint worth it K... even though it would be sweet to bring back a nice bear rug...


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

I went accross last season...there is no way I'm going to touch that soil now unless we get the US military to be my bird boy. ha


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Seems like a wee bit of negativity here.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

No negativity just common sense and a desire not to be killed, your head chopped off and your body hung from a bridge.

TH


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

The drug gangs have turned to terrorism in their efforts to completely destabilize the county so they can get their people in control.

They are now targeting anyone in a leadership position that can help the population and kids especially. They are killing mayors, youth councilors, priests, youth sports coaches and are conducting drive by machine gunning of drug rehab centers to scare the youth away from getting help. 

The key to the take over is to destroy the economy by cutting off tourism. 

The sad part is, this is all because of drug consumption on our side of the boarder, not their side. If you know anyone who buys drugs, there's blood on their hands........not that they care.


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

wampuscat said:


> Just wondering who's hunting across the border and how it's been crossing lately. Been a lot of rain, heard some bridges were washed out?


To answer the original question, yes I'm going and have been several time this season. I cross Laredo and things are good. Heavy presence of military everywhere at bridge and check point. It is bad and getting worse. Really depends what area's you are hunting. Some area is horrible with narco's on the ranch and others havent seen or heard the first bullet/gunfire. Really depends where you are... Good Luck!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

even tho I've never hunted Mx, I've been in the border cities alot and always thought that if one minded his own buisness there, he'd be OK.
well, no more.
there are far too many displaced narco-members w/o any cartel affiliation that need money and they aint gonna get a real job anymore. anyone who looks like they can be ransomed for even a few grand is fair game. illegal Central Am immigrants were grabbed by the thugs and then killed when it was determined that little to no money could be raised to release them. Mexico turned a blind eye to the narcos for too long and now the genie is outta th' bottle. gonna take ahile to straighten the place up, if ever. sad.


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

A really good friend of mine Rob owns a PSD company overhere in Baghdad. He is telling me that there is one PSD group already trying to get licensed to escort across the border. If these PSD companys can get licensed to escort in Mexico it could possibly help out the situation. These guys are seasoned veterans when it comes to killing the living hell out of terrorists, theives, kidnappers etc. There are lots of these guys that have been overhere doing this for up to 7 years. I would personally love to see this happen. Not that hunters could afford them. They would be escorting VIP's etc. But I can promise you if the Narco's tried to jump on these guys they would hate it. They really have there game together. Truly impressive individuals.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*"BAD A_ S!!" Bring 'Em On !!!! Take Care! over there in Bahgdad, "LISTO"*

*Throwing some "GREEN your way!*


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

mitchbcs said:


> To answer the original question, yes I'm going and have been several time this season. I cross Laredo and things are good. Heavy presence of military everywhere at bridge and check point. It is bad and getting worse. Really depends what area's you are hunting. Some area is horrible with narco's on the ranch and others havent seen or heard the first bullet/gunfire. Really depends where you are... Good Luck!


Just make sure we know where to send the flowers before you head out..


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

AvianQuest said:


> The drug gangs have turned to terrorism in their efforts to completely destabilize the county so they can get their people in control.
> 
> They are now targeting anyone in a leadership position that can help the population and kids especially. They are killing mayors, youth councilors, priests, youth sports coaches and are conducting drive by machine gunning of drug rehab centers to scare the youth away from getting help.
> 
> ...


 "Really" your gonna stand up and say publicly that Mexico's drug smuggling is caused by the United States? How about just the fact that the Mexican Government "takes" bribes from all the drug cartels. Don't even try to put that blame on us. Spineless!


----------



## Jeff_C (Aug 30, 2007)

Don't blame Mexico!! Everyone thinks the problem is Mexico. Do you think the drugs hit the border and stop there? Imagine how big the cartels are here in America. Drugs come in and millions in cash and weapons go back!! Do you think the pizza delivery guy is responsible for the cash?? Do you think the security guard is responsible for the weapons? Wake up people!! America and it's addicts are the problem!! Your neighbor could be on the payroll and you wouldn't know it!! Go figure!!!


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Knot Kidding said:


> "Really" your gonna stand up and say publicly that Mexico's drug smuggling is caused by the United States? How about just the fact that the Mexican Government "takes" bribes from all the drug cartels. Don't even try to put that blame on us. Spineless!


Naww, he just ment that Mx has so much of it, that they just need the U.S. to store it. No one does drugs in the U.S. Thats why they bring it here. Safe keeping :cop:


----------



## Jeff_C (Aug 30, 2007)

Knot Kidding said:


> "Really" your gonna stand up and say publicly that Mexico's drug smuggling is caused by the United States? How about just the fact that the Mexican Government "takes" bribes from all the drug cartels. Don't even try to put that blame on us. Spineless!


LOL! Who else would you place the blame on? Canada? Of course we are the problem, afterall , the drugs are coming here Duh!!!! The fight in Mexico is over drug corridors to the USA, once again back to the United States. LOL!! Of course the Mexican gov takes bribes, wouldn't you? Bribe or death??? Maybe you should educate yourself before using the word "Spineless!" If you want to use a word try , ADDICTS!!!


----------



## JDM77 (Apr 4, 2009)

Listo - Shoot me a PM, I am in Baghdad too and from good ole Montg. I may know you.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Jeff_C said:


> LOL! Who else would you place the blame on? Canada? Of course we are the problem, afterall , the drugs are coming here Duh!!!! The fight in Mexico is over drug corridors to the USA, once again back to the United States. LOL!! Of course the Mexican gov takes bribes, wouldn't you? Bribe or death??? Maybe you should educate yourself before using the word "Spineless!" If you want to use a word try , ADDICTS!!!


x10.....The 'Solution"????....."No Market" (ie.customers) = "No Problem"

Enjoy that next 'toke'... 28,000 Mexicans died to get it up here to us....sad_smiles


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

My wife is from Mexico. We have a house in Mexico. We have 1000's of acres available to hunt FOR FREE.....and STILL, I won't even go down there. Give is some time to clear up down there before hunting there. Could be a couple of years.

We have had relatives killed and threatened during the last year.


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

I hunted in Mexico for two years before all of this violence began, about 10 years ago. Even then, we all breathed a sigh of relief when we crossed the Columbia bridge and reentered the United States. No way that I would cross the river now.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

When the seasoned outfitters that have been running ops down there for years and have good connections start closing shop it is time to seriously think about crossing that bridge for a hunt.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Now there's something definitive: from somebody who doesn't have any vested interest in it at all. None whatsoever...


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Jeff_C said:


> Don't blame Mexico!! Everyone thinks the problem is Mexico. Do you think the drugs hit the border and stop there? Imagine how big the cartels are here in America. Drugs come in and millions in cash and weapons go back!! Do you think the pizza delivery guy is responsible for the cash?? Do you think the security guard is responsible for the weapons? Wake up people!! America and it's addicts are the problem!! Your neighbor could be on the payroll and you wouldn't know it!! Go figure!!!


There's a lot of blame to be shared, but most of it stays down south: the corruption that's been the basis of their government basically forever has ended up in the mess they're in now: They've allowed the cartels to get way too powerful for no other reason than to put cash in their own pockets... THAT'S not the fault of Americans: we'd have our own "cartels" right here pushing the exact same product if our Law enforcement prioritization solely depended upon who paid the biggest bribes... Put together a criminal culture in a third world country, and you shouldn't be suprised when the criminals take over...


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> x10.....The 'Solution"????....."No Market" (ie.customers) = "No Problem"
> 
> Enjoy that next 'toke'... 28,000 Mexicans died to get it up here to us....sad_smiles


If your tokin' on **** smuggeled in from Mexico you really need to get better friends. I don't do any illict drugs but if I did they wouldn't be from Mexico. I'm headed to Puerto Vallarta the 24th and I'm not overly concerned but then again it's not Matamoras either.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

72 immigrants massacred near the Texas border, but then again the killers probably wouldnt have even bothered U.S. hunters........ you couldnt pay me to go down there


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

saltaholic said:


> 72 immigrants massacred near the Texas border, but then again the killers probably wouldnt have even bothered U.S. hunters........ you couldnt pay me to go down there


The killers sleep with the fishes. Like the ones that robbed the dove hunters.
http://www.borderlandbeat.com/2010/09/3-zetas-implicated-in-san-fernando.html


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

wampuscat said:


> Just wondering who's hunting across the border and how it's been crossing lately. Been a lot of rain, heard some bridges were washed out?


I'm Going Wamp. Sounds like you, me and Mitch will have the whole country to ourselves.:smile::smile:. Heck, I like having nobody hunting around me.
It is worse down there than it used to be. 
It will be settled by opening day.:wink:
Everyone that I have talked to that has been going down to fill feeders and such, says it ain't no different than always.
Sounds like there won't be much pressure on the deer this year.:dance:


----------



## TailHunter3 (May 21, 2009)

It is very interesting that the Cartels take out those that bring unwanted attention to their areas. 

I had also heard that the thugs who robbed the dove hunters were are all eradicated.

I think that is the main reason why hunters have been 99.9999% left alone... The amount of attention the Cartels would get if they messed with an American hunter would be enormous. It would cost them millions in lost business and whoever did it wouldn't last long.


----------



## TailHunter3 (May 21, 2009)

For those still hunting Mexico, I would encourage you to re-nogotiate your leases when you get the opportunity. Supply is up, economy is down... Now is the time to knock 15-25% or more off of your lease cost.


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

Bukkskin said:


> I'm Going Wamp. Sounds like you, me and Mitch will have the whole country to ourselves.:smile::smile:. Heck, I like having nobody hunting around me.
> It is worse down there than it used to be.
> It will be settled by opening day.:wink:
> Everyone that I have talked to that has been going down to fill feeders and such, says it ain't no different than always.
> Sounds like there won't be much pressure on the deer this year.:dance:


Just got back today from filling feeders on hwy 85 out of Laredo! Safe trip, no problems... Ranch looks good and the bucks are NICE once again! 


TailHunter3 said:


> For those still hunting Mexico, I would encourage you to re-nogotiate your leases when you get the opportunity. Supply is up, economy is down... Now is the time to knock 15-25% or more off of your lease cost.


For some this is true! But for the ranches that produce 160-200's year after year...not gonna happen! Those of us that are willing to go know what ranches produce year after year and would jump on the opportunity to get on one of these for the current price! My ranch happens to be one of the good ones and we ain't going anywhere! Current asking price is still 1/3 or 1/4 of a trophy of this class in TX!

Good luck to all crossing and PM if your looking for a trophy hunt or management hunt... It's gonna be a great year!

Be safe fellas!


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Go on over. It's deserted. Everyone that was over there is now over here.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

This Mexico hunting thing is the reason why i don't visit the hunting board much anymore! In this desperate day and time the mere thought of knowing anyone that i associate with whether it be personal or a 2cool friend is STILL playing this terrible game of Hunting in Mexico for Any Game and Totally gambling their lives and taking such a terribly bad risk of life loss is too much for me to sit idle and play the waiting game on "WHO didn't make it back " especially after being plead with Many ,Many times and being warned too many times to count! I will unfortunately have to worry about You, Your Family and Friends over your Gamble! The best of luck IN EVERY ASPECT when you go and i Truly hope y'all encounter No Problems because any problem will not turn out good! Good Luck!

Catchy!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

TailHunter3 said:


> For those still hunting Mexico, I would encourage you to re-nogotiate your leases when you get the opportunity. Supply is up, economy is down... Now is the time to knock 15-25% or more off of your lease cost.


We negged down 16% plus a new road and entrance from the North. 25 miles less and we will no longer need to pass thru the 2nd checkpoint. Not that I minded, but It is going to be nice neverless.

Edit: Good point Ol'salty
Catchy, I been wandering where you been. Don't let it get to you, we are grown men. I remember why you Hate that place. We'll be Ok, and we'll be back after the Season.
If not you can't say you didn't try. Good to here from you.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Unbelievable that anyone would think of going to Mexico in this day and age for any reason much less a deer.

TH


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

See what you Started Wampus. I hope you are happy with yourself.sad3sm


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

TailHunter3 said:


> It is very interesting that the Cartels take out those that bring unwanted attention to their areas.
> 
> I had also heard that the thugs who robbed the dove hunters were are all eradicated.
> 
> I think that is the main reason why hunters have been 99.9999% left alone... The amount of attention the Cartels would get if they messed with an American hunter would be enormous. It would cost them millions in lost business and whoever did it wouldn't last long.


The Rancho Acazar incident was just too big and too loud: individual hunters (which are pretty much all deer hunters) HAVE been "messed with"....ask around enough and you'll find somebody (who pretty much invariably is saying they'll never go back) who's been in a close situation down there.. One or two guys missing aren't going to cause much of a international stink: the state department will just write them off as acceptable losses, say they got drunk, got out in the woods and a cougar got them or something.. I think it's rapidly getting to be about the same thing they say about motorcycles: there's two kinds of Mexico hunters: those who have been "messed with" and those who will be... Mexico's been listed as one of the two most unstable countries in the world as I remember: would you pack up and do some unescorted yak hunting in afghanistan right now? It's a pretty similar situation.. Some guys just got addicted to the big deer and the cheap leases and have adopted a hear no evil stance to it: hopefully they're lucky enough to get away with it. I know enough guys who HAVEN'T been that lucky to ever even think about going down there again..


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

Jeff_C said:


> LOL! Who else would you place the blame on? Canada? Of course we are the problem, afterall , the drugs are coming here Duh!!!! The fight in Mexico is over drug corridors to the USA, once again back to the United States. LOL!! Of course the Mexican gov takes bribes, wouldn't you? Bribe or death??? Maybe you should educate yourself before using the word "Spineless!" If you want to use a word try , ADDICTS!!!


Well, don't forget about Russia, Great Britain, all of Europe. There is alot of cocaine/Meth making it's way over there. Alot of it. Just costs more from what I understand. The bottom feeders using all of that **** and selling it in the U.S. is the main problem. Our prisons are overflowing with them. It would be interesting to find out who the guys are backing the large shipments with the big money on our side of the border. I bet it would be surprising to most. Politicians?, VIP's? Just a thought.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

AvianQuest said:


> The sad part is, this is all because of drug consumption on our side of the boarder, not their side. If you know anyone who buys drugs, there's blood on their hands........not that they care.


Yes it has nothing to do with Mexico being a failed state with a corrupt government keeping it's citizens in abject poverty.

Sorry but if your "America is the root of all evil" theory were true then Canada would be just as bad, and it's not because it's not a third world country.

Mexicans living in poverty with a corrupt government is the root cause of this. If there was any opportunity in Mexico they wouldnt have to turn to crime for any semblance of wealth.


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

Lone-Star said:


> Yes it has nothing to do with Mexico being a failed state with a corrupt government keeping it's citizens in abject poverty.
> 
> Sorry but if your "America is the root of all evil" theory were true then Canada would be just as bad, and it's not because it's not a third world country.
> 
> Mexicans living in poverty with a corrupt government is the root cause of this. If there was any opportunity in Mexico they wouldnt have to turn to crime for any semblance of wealth.


Well, you are right about the poverty and corruption for sure. They also need to stop breeding like rats having 8-12 children when they can't afford to have 2.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't see how you guys can make that trip across the border. With all the warnings and stories in the news, you would think it would sink in that it's a different world south of that river. Police corruption,goverment corruption, drug runners,kidnapping etc...

I think of going down there and think to my self. In the moment of it all is it worth it, for me, my family. Not a smart move at all. Plenty of other places to hunt other than a 3rd world no law having country. It's a deer.

I could hear the story now." They kidnapped us at gun point. Beat us.Took our stuff. We didn't eat or drink anything for days. Forced our families to send money for ransom. Then dumped us on a road by the border checkpoint." What were you doing down there in the first place, havent you heard all the issues and warnings in mexico. "We were deer hunting". haha
I won't be the one thats for sure. I hope you guys do have a safe trip if you have to venture south. Hate to read any story about folks that got cought up in the drama down there.

Way to many places to hunt to put myself in that kind of situation.


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

That's a great deal you negotiated! Unfortunately, I would be a bit worried Narco will try to use your ranch now to bypass the checkpoint too! Just my .02


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

I used to go on the dime of some guys who do business with us, BT Hunting (tried to hit the website, it looks like Bruno is out of business). 

This was a first class deal - they picked you up at the airport with a van full of beers, free ammo, lodging, food, unlimited drinks, and 36 birds/day to bring back...but I wouldn't go back, not for free even.


----------



## TailHunter3 (May 21, 2009)

*Texas hunting group trusts outfitter over news reports on Mexico violence*

*Mexico wingshot near Piedras Negras*


By David Sikes
Corpus Christi Caller Times 
Posted September 12, 2010 at 5:33 a.m
PIEDRAS NEGRAS, Mexico - Richard Hageman has been crossing the border at Eagle Pass to hunt doves each whitewing season for the past 14 years.
This year would be a little different though. I can imagine what you might be thinking. But no, Hageman's dove plans were not influenced or altered for the reason you might expect, given the incidents of violence in other parts of Mexico.
You see, this past year Hageman had given his son Alex a new Remington shotgun for his 24th birthday. Part of this gift included a first time invitation to join Dad and his co-workers on their annual visit to the border town of Piedras Negras with Double Eagle Hunting Expeditions. This would be the first installment of what Hageman hopes will become Alex's lengthy association with this Mexico dove hunting tradition.
The action and excitement of a Mexico dove hunt should provide a fine venue for two busy professionals to maintain their father-son connection while creating new memories.
But what about the Mexico violence mostly involving feuding drug traffickers, politicians and law enforcement agents? If you're thinking the elder Hageman is uninformed or unaware of the situation in Mexico, you'd be mistaken. The members of his hunting party had done their homework. Hageman and his fellow hunters, most of whom work for an international company named Thermon, said they were well aware of news reports from Ciudad Juarez, Tijuana and the state of Tamaulipas. But stories of violence in Piedras Negras are rare and certainly not routine or regular.
Some of the wingshooters I spoke with during this recent hunt believe that many reports of violence in Mexico are misleading and sensationalized, giving the impression of a more sweeping problem. Other reports they take seriously but pay close attention to the location and circumstances of each incident. They also say it would be helpful if such reports came with a geography lesson or at least a map.
Mexico is a big place. And much of the violence has been isolated to a fraction of the country, most of which is nowhere near Piedras Negras.
Hageman and the other dozen or so wingshooters I hunted with last month say they put more faith in their longtime friend and outfitter Humberto Gomez than they do in the national news media. They trust that Gomez is looking out for their well-being and best interest. The national media, they say, is far too excitable to rely upon as a reasonable source when determining travel plans.
The flip side of this was seen a couple months ago when outfitter Dean Putegnat sent an e-mail to each guest his family has ever hosted at Rancho Caracol, a premier wingshooting lodge in Tamaulipas, about 150 miles south of Harlingen.
Putegnat had decided to forego this year's whitewing season. He canceled all reservations for the lodge, citing safety concerns. For years, Putegnat had characterized the atmosphere of safety in Tamaulipas by telling his hunters and prospective guests that he regularly brought his young family to the lodge without trepidation or fear.
Recent escalations in Tamaulipan violence had weakened Putegnat's level of confidence to the point that he no longer could make his previous claim.
As a former guest of Rancho Caracol I can tell you that this kind of gesture, which will cost the Putegnats a fortune and ripple through the local economy because of layoffs, fosters a great deal of trust. It's the kind of thing that responsible outfitters do. The result can inspire deep and abiding relationships with clients. When Putegnat says it's OK to return to Rancho Caracol, you can bet folks will believe him.
Humberto Gomez, who lives in both Piedras Negras and Eagle Pass, said he takes very seriously this responsibility. Rodney Bingham, president and CEO of Thermon, said Gomez's word and solid reputation was good enough for him. But the humble outfitter said the friendships he has forged with hunters during the past 27 years in the business can go only so far. Apparently, frightening media accounts carry lots of weight, especially with the spouses of some Double Eagle clients.
Rather than cause friction at home, Gomez said many of his regular hunters canceled their visits this season.
Double Eagle bookings for August were down by about 50 percent, Gomez said. 
Unlike other wingshooting outfits in Mexico, Gomez's operation does not involve a lodge. Instead he has partnered with a local Quality Inn hotel to house his hunters in Piedras Negras.
Meals are served either in the hotel's restaurant or outdoors on the hotel grounds under a palapa set up for Double Eagle guests. Crossing the border was seamless and worry free. We left our truck at Gomez's home in Eagle Pass, inside a gate.
I was surprised to see many of the guests bring their own shotguns. Apparently the process for this has been streamlined. Of course, everything had been coordinated by Gomez.
The overall process of crossing the border for this hunt was easier than my previous experiences when we were traveling well into the country for longer stays. That's because Piedras Negras is within the Free Border Zone, where the crossing rules are lenient by agreement between the United States and Mexico.
This time there were no checkpoints manned by young Mexican soldiers stationed behind sandbags with 50-caliber semi-automatic weapons mounted on top.
The drive from Eagle Pass to the hotel was about like traveling from downtown Corpus Christi to the Island. We arrived at our destination around lunchtime on a Thursday. Lunch was served immediately. Afterward we relaxed for a couple hours until the afternoon hunt.
One of the advantages of hunting with Double Eagle is the short distances we traveled to dove fields. I think the farthest dove patch was about 35 minutes from the hotel. I love convenience.
Gomez had explained that for some reason doves were flying best over fallow fields rather than cropland. That was OK. The vast rural property surrounding Piedras Negras has plenty of both.
My first impression of wingshooting outside Piedras Negras was a good one. A mix of mourning doves, whitewings and Eurasian collared doves kept our barrels warm for several hours. I was determined to shoot conservatively. In Mexico, shells cost $13 a box.
I didn't quite empty four boxes of 20-gauge shells that first afternoon. But according to Juan, my bird boy, I bagged 40 doves.
Young Alex took a different approach. I think he shot 10 boxes of 12-gauge shells during that first hunt. And at the end of Saturday morning's shoot, Alex had bagged about 100 birds with the final afternoon shoot yet to come.
As most of you know, the real measure of enjoyment for hunters in Mexico comes from throwing lots of lead into the air. I believe Alex's shell total for five hunts was 29 boxes. That's 725 recoils against his shoulder. Apparently he settled down after that first afternoon.
I imagine that the memories of the Hageman's father and son hunt will include Alex's impressive shell bill.
That, and the fact that the group's sense of safety and security was maintained throughout their visit.
*Mexico Dove Hunts near Piedras Negras across from Eagle Pass*
Double Eagle Hunting Expeditions
Humberto Gomez
www.doubleeagle.com.mx
Office (830) 255-4443
Mobile (830) 968-2222
Mexico Travel Advisories
http://travel.state.gov/travel/cis_pa_tw/cis/cis_970.html
_David Sikes' Outdoors columns run Thursday and Sunday. Contact David at (361) 886-3616 or [email protected]_


----------



## TailHunter3 (May 21, 2009)

90%+ of the arguements I have heard against going into Mexico have been emotional ones.

I still would like to see someone post a factual and logical arguement about not hunting in Mexico.

Ok, 28,000 deaths related to the Cartels but the murder rate for the Country is 14 per 100,000 residents which is right there with many other countries.

The media, which I believe has lost all credibility on any topic, is most people's source for staying scared.

And, I am not talking about some hunter who got thrown in jail for having an unlicensed gun or ammo on his person. But, tell me a story on how a hunter or other tourist was messed with by Cartel guys that is substantial enough to support the generalization of staying out of Mexico. And, please don't repeat the one about the owner of the ranch that got kidnapped and released after paying an undisclosed ranson. Again, looking for enough to support the generalization of fear that many on this board suscribe to. Need to repeat again, because the sheeple will miss it... looking for enough to support, besides media frenzy, the generalization of fear that many on this board suscribe to.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

TailHunter3 said:


> *Texas hunting group trusts outfitter over news reports on Mexico violence*
> 
> *Mexico wingshot near Piedras Negras*
> 
> ...


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

We understand that you are arguing your point because of your business that you run in Mexico but I personally agree with the majority of the other people in the fact that " I personally dont feel safe going to Mexico" Hopefully we are all wrong and you have a great and safe season but its not a risk I am willing to take.


TailHunter3 said:


> 90%+ of the arguements I have heard against going into Mexico have been emotional ones.
> 
> I still would like to see someone post a factual and logical arguement about not hunting in Mexico.
> 
> ...


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

TailHunter3 said:


> *Texas hunting group trusts outfitter over news reports on Mexico violence*
> 
> *Mexico wingshot near Piedras Negras*
> 
> ...


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

I didn't lose* NOTHING* in Mexico. NO reason for me to go!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Tailhunter try reading the State Department warnings, try reading the papers from the valley, Laredo, etc.

To come on here to try and convince people that there is no danger to hunters in Old Mexico is not only dumb and stupid, it's very very offending and irresponsible.

If you guys want to hunt Mexico in spite of everything you know, do so but take the conversations about how safe it is somewhere else; those comments aren't welcome here.

TH


----------

